# Ruffle Skirt with Sashay/Starbella Yarns



## Kajapi (Aug 20, 2012)

I've been working on this for about a month, after first posting the photo in April. This pattern is my own compilation of ideas from various patterns, so I can't really take credit. I just wrote the pattern they way I decided to modify it. I hope someone will be able to use it. 

This is my first time "publishing" a pattern - so please forgive my mistakes, but be sure to let me know so that I can make the corrections.


----------



## Woodstockgranny (Feb 6, 2013)

Beautiful job and very thoughtful to share so much detail. Thank you!


----------



## Kajapi (Aug 20, 2012)

I found my own error. Row 23 was left out. Here's the corrected one.


----------



## MistyBabe (May 16, 2011)

Downloaded it....now maybe I missed it but what size does it make?


----------



## MistyBabe (May 16, 2011)

And I answered my question.......yes I downloaded your corrected one....Thank you very much.


----------



## Kajapi (Aug 20, 2012)

I thought of another correction. In the last part where it mentions making changes for sizes, you will need to increase or decrease by an even number of cast on stitches (24 is a good number to use) to go up or down a size. The reason for this is that you need an even number for the k1, p1 ribbing. I think I said 25 on one of the parts, instead of 24.


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

Thanks so much. I have three balls of ruffle yarn waiting, but I'm having some difficulty following the instructions. Maybe I just have to try it first.


----------



## 30Knitter (Apr 9, 2012)

I've made several of them. Do a search on an earlier thread. Basically for children - using 100 meters (1 ball) will make a toddler skirt with enough left over to add to a blouse. I took off 3 inches from a skirt pattern. And knit 10 rows between each row of scarf yarn. Older children 6-older will take 2 balls. I found that hanging every other stitch gave plenty of ruffle.


----------



## cabingirl2006 (Jun 11, 2011)

MistyBabe said:


> Downloaded it....now maybe I missed it but what size does it make?


above pattern fits a child approximately size 3-4, It was listed towards the bottom of the pattern.


----------



## Grammy Jean (Apr 9, 2013)

Thanks so much for this. I'm anxious to try it. Have you used a cotton yarn in worsted weight for this or do you always use a type of worsted like Caron's Simply Soft?


----------



## roxiannalouisa (Feb 23, 2011)

Thank you, very nice pattern.


----------



## grannysk (Nov 7, 2011)

Kajapi said:


> I've been working on this for about a month, after first posting the photo in April. This pattern is my own compilation of ideas from various patterns, so I can't really take credit. I just wrote the pattern they way I decided to modify it. I hope someone will be able to use it.
> 
> This is my first time "publishing" a pattern - so please forgive my mistakes, but be sure to let me know so that I can make the corrections.


Hi Kajapi,

You have the gauge at 18sts per inch - Did you mean 18sts for 4 inches which would be 4.5 sts to 1 inch which would be about right for that thickness yarn?


----------



## Kajapi (Aug 20, 2012)

grannysk said:


> Hi Kajapi,
> 
> You have the gauge at 18sts per inch - Did you mean 18sts for 4 inches which would be 4.5 sts to 1 inch which would be about right for that thickness yarn?


Yes, I was also make aware of this error in a pm. I re-measured my skirt and it IS about 4.5 stitches per inch.

This will also make a difference in reducing or enlarging the pattern - as I would only reduce/enlarge and inch or two - not 4 inches at a time.

Thanks for catching this goof! Can you tell I'm a newbie to pattern writing?


----------



## grannysk (Nov 7, 2011)

Kajapi said:


> Yes, I was also make aware of this error in a pm. I re-measured my skirt and it IS about 4.5 stitches per inch.
> 
> This will also make a difference in reducing or enlarging the pattern - as I would only reduce/enlarge and inch or two - not 4 inches at a time.
> 
> Thanks for catching this goof! Can you tell I'm a newbie to pattern writing?


I only mentioned it to you to help you not criticize you

 
You are doing an excellent job ~ I wouldn't even know where to start!!


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern.


----------



## Kajapi (Aug 20, 2012)

Thank you for catching the error. I assure you, I accepted your comments as constructive criticism, not as an insult. Unfortunately, these kind of messages are difficult to word with the appropriate emotion! This is such a helpful forum, I feel that everyone is so friendly, even though I don't know them. I've gotten very hooked on reading the messages every day.


----------



## NannyAnn (Apr 14, 2013)

Thank you so much for sharing your darling pattern! I'm going to make one for my grand daughter,....when I've finished the other three projects I have going.....I swear!! lol.


----------



## Kajapi (Aug 20, 2012)

Hi again,

I've corrected the errors to the PDF version of the pattern. Hopefully, we've caught everything now.

Thanks for your helpful and kind comments.


----------



## Kajapi (Aug 20, 2012)

NannyAnn said:


> Thank you so much for sharing your darling pattern! I'm going to make one for my grand daughter,....when I've finished the other three projects I have going.....I swear!! lol.


It was a fun project to make - and I don't even have any little girls to make it for. 
I know what you mean about finishing projects. I just pulled out a UFO from about 4 years ago and had a hard time figuring out where I left off. Unfortunately, I left off in the middle of the front piece of a cabled cardigan.


----------



## skrobert (Sep 1, 2011)

Thank you so much for taking the time to write this up for us. I really appreciate it. 

Thank you!!!


----------



## nikka (Nov 27, 2011)

This looks adorable and I am anxious to give it a try. Thanks a lot for your hard work.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

This is probably the best ruffle skirt I saw. Thanks for sharing this with us.


----------



## Kajapi (Aug 20, 2012)

Thank you again for your nice comments. I've received so many great tips and ideas on this forum, I'm glad to be able to contribute something that others can use.


----------



## 30Knitter (Apr 9, 2012)

The ones I made, I used 2/12, which is an acrylic yarn. This is a light sport weight yarn. I used tension 7.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Thank you for writing out the pattern, even with your corrections. You can do better than me in that field. :thumbup:


----------



## determined_to-knit (May 16, 2011)

Thank you for sharing your lovely pattern!


----------



## NannyAnn (Apr 14, 2013)

Kajapi said:


> Hi again,
> 
> I've corrected the errors to the PDF version of the pattern. Hopefully, we've caught everything now.
> 
> Thanks for your helpful and kind comments.


I printed your pattern, thank you! I just want to make sure I have all the corrections noted in them, I have: #1 The correction to the gauge, 18 sts to 4.5". #2 The missing row 23, I've added, and #3, In the size instructions, changed the 25 to a 24. Is there another change I'm missing?


----------



## Kajapi (Aug 20, 2012)

NannyAnn said:


> I printed your pattern, thank you! I just want to make sure I have all the corrections noted in them, I have: #1 The correction to the gauge, 18 sts to 4.5". #2 The missing row 23, I've added, and #3, In the size instructions, changed the 25 to a 24. Is there another change I'm missing?


I think that's all. There is a little more to the size correction - because I originally said to reduce/increase by 25 stitches. I changed that to one stitch per section - or 6 stitches. This results in a reduction/increase of a little more than an inch per size.


----------



## mu6gr8 (Jun 7, 2011)

I've been wanting to make one of these for my GD - thanks so much for the work you've put in to writing it down, and thanks, too, for sharing!


----------



## justfara (Sep 9, 2011)

Thank you very much


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Really cute - might have to try this one. Thanks for offering your pattern.


----------



## hunter'smydog (Oct 24, 2011)

Thank you. I am going to give it a try.


----------



## Ginialea (Nov 9, 2012)

Thank you! GD will love it.


----------



## tikeur (May 19, 2012)

Thank you, very nice pattern.


----------

